# Hairy vetch



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

My brother planted this stuff a few years ago for his bees. I found an article where cows were put out on a field of this and started dying. Is it possible to feed it in bales? If so how to put it up so that I don't kill my cows or cause them to throw their calves. All input is appreciated


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You should not have any problem with proper drying. This vetch spreads like wildfire and is readily killed by 2-4d at moderate dosages. I had hairy vetch appear 2 years ago in my hayland and now I have to spray every spring for control. One plant produces a tremendous amount of small bean shaped seed pods that has dozens of seeds that seem to germinate at a 100% rate. I think the toxicity problem is mainly due to stress from late heavy frost or freeze on vetch much like sudan. That should be well past by hay cutting time. Although if you had extreme infestation where not much grass was available other than vetch it is possible that this could pose problems. Regards, Mike


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

cows were put out on a field of this and started 
I would suspect *Bloat*!!


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

does anybody have a pic of this hairy vetch. I have a native plant in some of my hay feilds that is refered to as vetch in this area, and the cows will sort their hay to eat it. I've never had any problems with this plant, so I assume we are dealing with two different species.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nitram, according to this KS publication, http://www.kansasruralcenter.org/publications/hairyvetch.pdf Hairy Vetch seed is toxic to certain age groups of cattle; in particular Black cattle......interesting. Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Toyes Hill Angus said:


> does anybody have a pic of this hairy vetch. I have a native plant in some of my hay feilds that is refered to as vetch in this area, and the cows will sort their hay to eat it. I've never had any problems with this plant, so I assume we are dealing with two different species.


http://ncbookbunch.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/hairy_vetch3a.jpg


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah that's the same stuff I've got, you see it in fenceline and ditches etc. I can't say for sure that I've ever noticed seeds on it, especially odd since they are nearly the size of a soybean. i don't know what to say about this black coat thing either, black Angus tend to have dark coats! lol ?strange?
Has anyone had firsthand experience with this? I never know what to think of these research papers, bs or not?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

VOl, Thank you. Just my luck I raise Angus (black) I think there are some ravines that can eat this stuff! Not worth the risk I think.


----------

